# Darkland Breeding



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Male

















Female

















Possible Babies









I just looked in this afternoon and found those. Hopefully they are good. :mrgreen:


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So the eggs were laid sometime earlier today. This evening I stumbled upon the male fertilizing the eggs. So in a few days we will see if I get tads. I am glad I finally figured out if I got a female, but a little disappointed she only laid 3 eggs, oh well its a start. My mother always said don't look a gift horse in the mouth. :lol:


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Another thing that I have noticed is that Pumilio eggs are a lot smaller then my lamasi eggs. I find that to be very strange since pumilio seem to grow larger then thumbnails.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Depends the type of lamasi, standards are larger than most pumilios.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

My GL Lamasi eggs seem to be bigger but overall the frogs are smaller.

But now that I think about it Standards do seem to be a little larger or about the same size.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I think the eggs went bad because they seemed to have just melted away. :evil: 

Oh well, I guess the hard part is over finding a male and female, now I guess its just a waiting game.

Any hints or tips for those of you that have had success with pumilio,

Temperature?
Food?
Misting?

Etc.


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

lots of broms and patience


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I do have lot so big broms and some smaller ones so we will see.

Suprise!!!!!

Today I found more eggs,
This time there is 7 of them.









Hopefully these will be good.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck! *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it looks like the eggs melted away again.

Not sure here, but I am assuming that when the eggs just melt away it has to do with the eggs not being good? Or does it have to do with temp, and humidity? Any ideas?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Yours look like they are laying in film cannisters ? 
I don't know why but I have had bad luck with pumilio eggs laid in film cannisters , 95% of them go bad . I've taken the cannisters out of my pumilio tanks because of this . Wheather its humidity or lack of air circulation or what I don't know .


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Its actually only one film canister that they tend to like. Maybe if I remove it we will see what happens, but doe the eggs look bad from the start?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well again the second clutch of about 7 eggs just melted away after about a day or two. So I decided to remove all of the film cans. And the ones that are embedded in the background I place the lids on them to see If I can't get the honeymooning couple to lay on a brom leaf or something other then a film can. I guess its all about trial and error, right?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

crb_22601 said:


> Well again the second clutch of about 7 eggs just melted away after about a day or two.


Are you confident that there aren't any snails/slugs in your tank? They would certainly account for eggs dissappearing overnight.
Scott


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

All of my pumilios have successfully laid in film canisters and transported tads from there.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I have noticed snails, not a lot though, I guess that could be the case, but if it is how do I get rid of them?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My eggs would look good for a day or two then turn white and " melt "away . They would start out like the ones in your pictures .
My one pair will not lay anywere but a film can and they always go bad . I took the cannnnister out and they didn't lay anywere that I could see for 4-5 months ! I put it back in and they layed in it in a week . 
The cannisters in the back ground just take another film cannister put a slice in it and shove it in the cannister, open end in the open end .That way if you decide to use it again all you have to do is pull the cannister back out .
If they get used to laying in the cannister it might take them a while to lay some were else . It took my one pair a while to start laying on the broms . 

I know alot of people have luck using the film cannisters . It's just I Don't . I can't figure out why ? 

Thats all this is trial and error , find out what your frogs like and stick with it . 

I was going to ask about the snails too . Good luck getting rid of them . They can eat a clutch of eggs in a few hours ! If the eggs are just going bad there will be a sign of it , something . If they are being eaten they will just dissapear . Are they just dissapearing or can you watch them going bad ? 

I tried the sluggo and it didn't work on the snails and only so so on the slugs .


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea it looks like the eggs just vanished within a day. I was thinking after the male fertilizes them If I put a cap on the canister untill they start forming will the snails still eat teh forming tads?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Are these "darklands" from Tuss? They may be Caucheroes and have a bit different likes than actual Darklands.
I would load up the viv with film cans. Every one of my pum vivs has tons. When the last roll of actual film is sold I will shed a dart tear.

Rich


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes Rich, they are from Tuss, And I know that they might be considered Cauchero, but then again they could be darklands, I think from a previous post that I posted the definitive answer was D. Pumilio Blue, then again these are from the same shipment that Thomas Villagas(sp??) got in as well and I believe he calls his darklands as well, but I guess for sake of the unknown I should be more specific and call them D. Pumilio Blue :wink: . 

In any case I did a little more experimenting in the last few days and took out all of the film cans that were suction cupped on the glass then put a cap on most of the film cans embedded in the background, but today it looks like I forgot to put a cap on one, because it looks like they laid in the only open one in the tank. :evil: Oh well. These eggs look a lot darker so maybe I will have success this time.

I guess the moral of the story is the like what they like and not I or anyone else can change that. Oh well.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well a little update, the eggs that were laid in the film canister I forgot to take out are still their and looking good so I guess only time will tell if they will get to the tad stage, then its a whole different ball game.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess it s official I saw a snail consuming one of the eggs. Now I guess i have established the problem I need to come up with a solution. Any Ideas?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I was doing some reading on snail extermination. Just curious anyone have first hand experience with the Co2 idea working on snails, or how about the lettuce trick? I was thinking each of the times the eggs were eaten they were eaten after the male fertilizes them. What If I close the film canister up after the male fertilizes them then once they are further along open it back up? Do snails eat developing eggs?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The lettuce trick works to keep the population down but you have to keep at it and it probably will not get rid of them . But if you can lessen the amount of snails it might be enough to keep them away from the eggs . 

The problem with blocking them off is the male usually comes and moistens the eggs occasionally so they might dry out .


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I tried the lettice trick last night and honestly before last night I thought I didnt' have a lot of snails, I would search the tank in the middle of the night and pick off the ones I saw and it would maybe amount to 2-3 but after the lettice was sitting in the tank all night I probably was able to pull out 20-30 decent sized snails. So I figure if I keep doeing tis every night for a while I might get them to leave my eggs alone. :twisted:


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

Just curious, what size tank do you have the darklands in ?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I forget the exact dimensions but I think its 24" wide 20"deep and 30" tall, not to sure on those but its a bout 75 gallons.

Here it is


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it looks like they have decided to take a break. Latley I haven't heard nearly as much calling as before and the female doesn't look as big as she usually does before she lays. 

Oh well Hopefully after a short break they will go at it again.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

hopefully that means they snuck some into the broms from somewhere you didn't notice


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

That would be excellent!! I am just patiently waiting. I am sure they will get it right soon. And Every night I put some Lettice in and every morning before the lights come on I take it out and I can already tell the snail pop is dwindiling.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

They are at it again.

Finally after a brief absence the darks laid another clutch of eggs.

I have been eliminating snails left and right so hopefully they will keep their egg munching mouths to themselves this time and Let them develop. I guess only time will tell. But i am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome...congrats. I'm hoping those pesky snails leave them alone this time too.
Candy


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well good news. Today After I woke up I noticed the eggs are still there and the male is either fertilizing them again or wetting them. But They are still there. I guess snails like lettice over eggs. :lol: LEts hope they stay away from them..


----------

